# Groomer in Southern Calfornia



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

We are in Yorba Linda!! We take both of our goldens to Dog Days Groom & Play on Yorba Linda Blvd/Lakeview (in the Start Bros. center). We have been very happy with them - I ask them to trim the bulk off their ears and do their paws but leave the rest alone (especially the tails). The best thing is you can drop your dog off during the day, let them play at Day Care all day, and then pick them up groomed at the end of the day (all included in the price of grooming). I wouldn't say it is show quality but their prices are reasonable, our dogs come back looking great, and they are wonderful there! If you are looking for show quality, our breeder (Shadalane in Vista, CA) does grooming. It's pretty pricey though ....


----------



## Snowbooths (Sep 13, 2013)

Beautiful Goldens! Right now we do the same thing....ears and paws. His hair is getting very long on his front legs and belly. Just looking for someone who will trim him up. Maybe a show quality trim is what we are looking for.


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

Your boy is beautiful too! I always love seeing beautiful goldens in our area! 

Dog Days (Dog Grooming & Daycare | Yorba Linda, CA | Dogdays Groom And Play | Services) will trim their ears (I have them take off all the bulk/length on the top), trim up their paws (they actually do a beautiful job on paws), and do a sanitary trim. It usually runs us around $55-$60 per dog. They are really good there if you explain what you want. Our boys will probably be there on Friday = )

Shadalane (Margale Pet Resort) does show grooming/trimming but it's quite a bit of a drive ... I want to say it was around $80 last time we were there. I'm sure there must be someone local who does it but we just haven't found them.


----------

